# [HOWTO] touches multimédia non reconnues par xev

## fb99

pour ceux qui ont comme moi un clavier avec un paquet énorme de touches multimédia (comme le dernier clavier de logitech) bein xev ne reconnait pas toutes les touches...

Pour m'en sortir j'ai simplement fait un script et j'ai ajouter une ligne dans mon /etc/conf.d/local.start/ pour qu'il exécute le script au démarrage

mon script ressemble à ceci:

```

#!/bin/bash

setkeycodes e014 148

setkeycodes e013 149

setkeycodes e015 202

setkeycodes e055 172

setkeycodes e078 167

setkeycodes e02f 161

setkeycodes e011 151

setkeycodes e075 152

setkeycodes 6d 206

setkeycodes e001 154

setkeycodes 6a 181

setkeycodes e004 182

```

pour trouver ces données j'ai fait ça en 4 manip (pour chaque touches):

1. Appuyer sur la touche non reconnue par xev

2. lancer dmesg qui retourne qqch comme:

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e074 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

3. Ouvrir usr/include/linux/input.h et la y reste plus qu'a choisir un nom qui correspond à la touche presser

4. Pour cette exemple ca donnerait qqch comme:

```

#setkeycodes e074 <keycode>

```

et ensuite magie!! en lançan xev la touche est bien reconnu

----------------

Reste plus qu'à faire un .xmodmaprc dans le ~ pour que les touches ait des noms commençant par XF86 (touches multimédia)

mon .xmodmaprc:

```

! digital media library

keycode 159 = XF86Video

keycode 151 = XF86Music

keycode 171 = XF86Pictures

! autres

keycode 130 = XF86HomePage

! music

keycode 177 = XF86AudioRecord

keycode 204 = XF86Eject

! autres

keycode 201 = XF86Messenger

keycode 146 = XF86Favorites

! gauche

keycode 175 = XF86Close

keycode 166 = XF86SplitScreen

! zoom

keycode 137 = XF86ZoomIn

keycode 138 = XF86ZoomOut

keycode 182 = XF86Xfer

```

en espérant que ça sera utile a quelqu'un  :Wink: 

[EDIT 1] pour le .xmodmaprc il faut qu'il s'exécute au démarrage de la session par xmodmap j'ai donc rajouter dans mon .xinitrc

```
xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc
```

[EDIT 2] Pour info j'ai utilisé la FAQ de lineak

[EDIT 3] Pour gérer tout ça un programme bien foutu (je cite  :Very Happy:  ) xbindkeysLast edited by fb99 on Thu Apr 07, 2005 3:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

A quoi sert le .xmodmaprc, en gros à quoi sert d'avoir les touches ayant un nom XF... ? C'est juste pour que ça soit plus pratique ou y a une autre utilité ?

----------

## chrissou

autre question une fois les touches reconnu dans le xmodmap comment faire pour affecter une fonction a cette touche ??

Merci pour ce petit tuto fort sympatique !  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A quoi sert le .xmodmaprc, en gros à quoi sert d'avoir les touches ayant un nom XF... ? C'est juste pour que ça soit plus pratique ou y a une autre utilité ?
> 
> 

 

je crois bien que tu à raison, c'est juste pour mieux si retrouver dans la configuration (surtout lorsque c'est à la main), j'en pas sure mais presque qu'on doit pouvoir utilisé directement les keycode

pas de koi pour le tuto!  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> autre question une fois les touches reconnu dans le xmodmap comment faire pour affecter une fonction a cette touche ?? 
> 
> 

 

ça dépent du wm que tu utilise par exemple dans fluxbox c'est très simple il suffit d'éditer le fichier keys dans ~/.fluxbox/keys regarde ici ça pour t'aider http://www.fluxbox.org/docbook/fr/html/c223.html

pour kde je sais que tu peux le configurer avec un programme très souple qui permet d'ailleurs de faire plein d'autre petite chose bien sympatique (je l'ai tester dans kde 3.4 je histoire de voir) il s'appelle khotkeys et tu peux la configurer via kcontrol --> Regional & Accessibilité --> KhotKeys

pour le reste je ne sais pas... je pense qu'il doit y avoir des utilitaires... à voir.

----------

## chrissou

nickel chrome ca tombe parfaitement bien puisque je suis sous fluxbox  :Wink: 

je vais suivre tout ca et je test !

Merci encore

----------

## spider312

tu peux aussi utiliser un soft externe indépendant du WM comme xbindkeys, simple et bien foutu, et tu n'auras pas à tout reconf si tu change de WM  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

merci pour l'info je l'ajoute en haut

----------

## DuF

 *fb99 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> A quoi sert le .xmodmaprc, en gros à quoi sert d'avoir les touches ayant un nom XF... ? C'est juste pour que ça soit plus pratique ou y a une autre utilité ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

OK, je demandais par curiosité car je m'embêtais pas à le faire mais si jamais cela me faisait passer à côté de fonctionnalités "top moumoute" bah j'aurai aimé le savoir  :Smile: 

Thx pour l'info.

----------

## kernelsensei

Déplacé de French vers Documentations, Astuces et Scripts.

----------

